# REM Model 7 Upgraded



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Like many my M7 in .260 Rem was mediocre at best, minute of deer on a good day. My boy's killed a couple with it, but I couldn't get it under 1.5-2 MOA consistently. It's got a very nice little Leupold VX-3 2.5x8 on it and overall makes a great little package for stands and carrying, but not something I'd take out to western KS chasing mulies.

I've tried monkeying with the fatory stock, added shims, screwing with action screw torque. If anything it was consistently mediocre.

Broke down and bought an HS Precision stock and it arrived a couple weeks ago. Took it out back with my "best" 120 Nosler load, which with the old stock was a little over 1.5 MOA. Here's the result at 100ys:










Conditions were pretty good, 62 degrees, 3-5 variable 9 O'clock, Shots 1+2 showed promise...then shot 3 lead me to the "here we go again" thoughts. Right up until shots 4+5 were touching it for .424"!!

I think that shots 1&2 (clean bore) settled it into the stock.

So I figured it's a fluke. Adjusted the sights and shot 6-8, by now the wind was up a bit, but 3 into .757". I now I had 2 rds left, so I moved to a piece of steel at 220 yards and aimed midway between the bull & edge due to wind:










Didn't let the barrel cool, just took 2 shots as if it was a deer.

So now it's "minute of small deer", the HS stock cut the group size by about 1/2. Might be able to get it a little tighter with some more load development, but I don't think an animal is going to notice the improvement. The chrono stats were pretty impressive for 10rds; 2924 MV, ES 18, SD 6.18. Really very, very, good, especially the MV for the 20" tube. As it sits now:










Next up is revisiting the other loads that shot "OK" with the factory stock. Still thinking I might swap the trigger, but for now the barrel's staying on.

Might have to find my son a new rifle.....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when I clicked on this I though you were going tell us about a new Rock Creek barrel , and a trued action.

I was able to use my factory laminated woof stock but was fighting the 1.5-2 moa best groups on my 308 it actually seemed I would fire 5 and have 2 separate groups 2 touching in one spot 3 nearly touching in the other glass bedding got me shooting one group and a better group.


glad the stock did it for you.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GPC,

The barrel was going to be the next thing to go. Was already talking to a smith about putting together a 22" medium sporter with fluting in .260AI. I'm hesitant to go with a heavier barrel as I'm trying to keep the weight down. As it sits now with; scope, mounts, sling and 5 rds of 120 grain Noslers it weighs in at 7lbs, 13.4 oz. Still a pretty light/handy little package.

Blueprinting a REM action isn't too expensive, also PT&G sells new blue printed Rem actions pretty reasonably. Thought about doing that and a 'remage' barrel setup. Still might happen, but I've got a couple other projects that are more pressing.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

New stock looks a heck of a lot nicer too.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Fishindude said:


> New stock looks a heck of a lot nicer too.


Definitely an added benefit! 

IMHO it balances better and just feels more substantial than the OEM plastic stock. 

Just caught a Timney M7 trigger on sale, so that's now inbound.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a old skinny barrel wood stock model 7 rem in 243. its not really very accurate. the thing is the first shot is dead center all the time. if I shoot groups at 100 yrds there will often be shots that open up the group to 2 or 3".

I have hunted with this rifle for 30 years.it has never let me down. it has literally killed almost every thing ive pointed it at.

ive killed deer as far as 300 yrds with it. but its not really a accurate rifle.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been playing with this one quite a bit since the new stock & trigger and learned a few things at least about this one.

IMHO they're not the easiest rifle to shoot well off the bench, nor are they the most fun due to the slow rate of fire in trying to keep the barrel from heating up. Mine apparently shoots well for about 10-12 rds, the the groups start to open up and that's with a solid 5-7 minutes between each rd. Clean it and get the copper out and it will do 2-3 sub or right at MOA groups, then it starts to open up again.

Not an issue for hunting, which is it's purpose, but a range toy its not. I've got another one from the custom shop in .350 Mag:










And it's been a pretty accurate gun, probably due to the magnum contoured barrel and the bedding.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Follow up...looks like it's at least deadly in the hands of a 16 year old. Few hours ago my son tagged a small racked (7pt) buck out back. 110 yds, buck jumped, broke into a run, made it 25 yds and crashed so hard he broke one antler off. Behind shoulder shot, lungs & top of heart were toast. Exit wound is lower due to box blind height.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice!
The Model 7's are highly underrated.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nice!
> *The Model 7's are highly underrated*.


Thanks and agree 100% with the bolded. I think they (M7s) get tagged as youth/smaller stature-d rifles rather than a smaller/lighter M700. I'm on the prowl now for a used beater just to get the action to build up a new custom. The actions are hard to come buy. Seems like the older I get the more attractive a sub 8lb deer rifle gets.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> Seems like the older I get the more attractive a sub 8lb deer rifle gets.


I've always liked short, light rifles if I have to carry it much while wandering in the woods.
My two favorites have been the Model 7 6mm and a Browning Micro Medallion 7mm08.

I bought the Model 7 when they first came out in 83, and the 7mm08 was still a relatively new cartridge.

The guy I bought it from tried to talk me into getting the larger cartridge, but I had already made up my mind on a 6mm and had ordered the reloading dies. 

I made the mistake of taking my wife deer hunting and she started calling the Model 7 "her" rifle.
I also had to buy her a muzzle loader so I could use mine whenever I wanted.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

surprisingly for as many of us like short and light and easy to shoulder , it seems a weak spot in so many product lines.

in shotguns and rifles 

ideal woods utility gun , is something I think about a fair amount and what characteristics make it , Ideal and what fits the characteristics that is on the market today.

I feel like that should maybe be it's own thread.


----------

